# Times have changed



## brian2668 (Jan 30, 2005)

What is happening to the whole vw scene ? I remeber you would pass a nother dub head and they would wave there hand or show some love. Its starting to be like the honda scene . No waves and you get dirty look and they want to race you . Back in the 90s everyone was so laid back and we didnt trash other peoples cars. How do you guys feel about this? Some of the older heads will know what i am saying


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

sounds to me like you live around a bunch of d-bags. i really dont care if anyone driving a vw nods or waves. when im in the jetta no one notices. when im in the scirocco, more people notice but then its only people in a nicely modded vw.


----------



## acolella76 (Jan 12, 2013)

Lots of douchey high school kids are buying Vdubs, E30s, 240s, etc. just because they're 'cool and hip' and they want to be recognized. Hardly any of them are real 'enthusiasts' from what I've noticed. Times have indeed changed


----------



## brian2668 (Jan 30, 2005)

*ok*



acolella76 said:


> Lots of douchey high school kids are buying Vdubs, E30s, 240s, etc. just because they're 'cool and hip' and they want to be recognized. Hardly any of them are real 'enthusiasts' from what I've noticed. Times have indeed changed


so true


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

acolella76 said:


> Lots of douchey high school kids are buying Vdubs, E30s, 240s, etc. just because they're 'cool and hip' and they want to be recognized. Hardly any of them are real 'enthusiasts' from what I've noticed. Times have indeed changed


Pretty much this.

It seems to be a big 'competition' anymore.


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

Only my R32 ges the attention/waves, I've had even people in Non VW/Audis give it some love. When I'm in the Tiguan or Jetta really no one notices.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I know what you mean. I have a couple of old audi cars (20V quattro and RS2) and sometimes I get people looking at me as if to say, "can you not get a new car"

Its the same when I'm on the bike, back in the day you would 95% of the time get a wave or a nod from another biker but now its more like 30%

I now go on about the good old days, just like my parents did years ago.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Most ppl driving VWs are old. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

I've always noticed the younger VW kids going out of their way to say hi. Personally, I'm not into the whole saying what's up thing. I've also noticed the younger guys are completely disrespectful of everyone else on the forum and I find much of their sophomoric humor annoying as ****.




Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## brian2668 (Jan 30, 2005)

HavokRuels said:


> I've always noticed the younger VW kids going out of their way to say hi. Personally, I'm not into the whole saying what's up thing. I've also noticed the younger guys are completely disrespectful of everyone else on the forum and I find much of their sophomoric humor annoying as ****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is so true this is what i was feeling


----------



## senorbolsa (Dec 7, 2012)

I still get (and give) nods/waves from my slammed ****box. :wave: Sometimes they don't, but you have to take it with a grain of salt, driving should be their number one priority on the road, not waving to other VW guys.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

senorbolsa said:


> I still get (and give) nods/waves from my slammed ****box. :wave: Sometimes they don't, but you have to take it with a grain of salt, driving should be their number one priority on the road, not waving to other VW guys.


 
this..

I always throw the V or a nod or something, but from the noticing of the on-coming vw to the time it passes, I'm paying attention to the car and checking it out, not the driver..so I never really know if they do it back. Then again, I don't really care lol at least I showed some love :laugh:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I always throw the deuce to another enthusiast :thumbup: it like the Harley of cars:laugh:


----------



## bubbleman66 (Dec 19, 2011)

i've been owning vw's since '82 & i've never initiated a wave to other vw driver's, but i will wave back if waved to. i'm the same way on my motorcycle. coming from larger cities where there are tons of dubs, i would be waving all day.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

In reality, the vehicle that truly gets almost 100% waves from everyone who owns one is a Jeep Wrangler.

Like I said, I don't wave and I don't look to see who's waving at me and if you do, I would be more than glad to wave back. :beer:


Sent while sitting on my ass VIA my iPad


----------



## vwmonkey14 (Feb 29, 2012)

I was going to write this same post! I see the same 3-4 guys every day on my way to work. I wave to them all. Granted my Rabbit isnt as "cool" as the rest (seibon boser hood, 2" springs ,magnaflow, 20% windows, Injen intake, C2 tune) but only one waves everytime! the rest just stare like I have 3 heads. I ve had other customs before lowrider s10 and such and would get the waves all the time. This hipster movement seems to be pushing the scene the wrong way. I got a thumbs down the other night from a passenger in MKVi GTI. Wanted to get out and beat him with his skinny jeans.


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

vwmonkey14 said:


> This hipster movement seems to be pushing the scene the wrong way. I got a thumbs down the other night from a passenger in MKVi GTI. Wanted to get out and beat him with his skinny jeans.


 :laugh::thumbup:

I used to get offended and pissed when people would throw me 2 middle fingers..it happened often and I often gave them the finger back...

then it hit me :laugh:


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

When I was in New York, I got alot of waves and had quite lengthy conversations at stop lights with other VW guys and girls. It was quite fun to see what ideas other parts of the country have. New York is mostly slammed (really f*cking slammed). Although, most of the waves and convos came about AFTER they noticed me 2 feet away from because Im on the other side of the car :laugh:


----------



## Mentalitet (Jan 23, 2013)

DasCC said:


> Most ppl driving VWs are old.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iDevice


 Thanks for describing the whole forum members


----------



## Bblack_mk4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Coming from a 18 year old fresh in the scene ... theres a lot of kids I know my age that are little punks that think there cool and drive around like inmatre people trying racing and what not but there is plenty of young tallent that one day will completly fulfill the vw audi scene and with that said I dont want any of you old heads to judge us new guys bc majority of my generation is filled with speed heads just wanting to go fast or be cool for the ladys. Ive been to only a few get to gethers but I definitely feel like we dont get any opertunity to show some of us do have brains. Ivw owned two cars and Im proud to say they were both Volkswagens. All im saying is its gonna turn into whatever it is gonna turn into now if you guys with 10, 20, 30 years+ under your belts give us new guys a chance to prove our selfs or not it up to you... not all of us young kids are here to mess it up. I notice every audi and Volkswagen the. Drives past me. If I wave depends on other things.. today I 
Beeped at a mark 2 cabrio just because I love the look! 

Sorry for the bad english im at work 2nt shift leaves not much time to work on my mark 4

Edit: not that you all are pointing the fingers at the new guys, im just voicing my opinion

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Baconboner (Jan 26, 2013)

Bblack_mk4 said:


> Coming from a 18 year old fresh in the scene ... theres a lot of kids I know my age that are little punks that think there cool and drive around like inmatre people trying racing and what not but there is plenty of young tallent that one day will completly fulfill the vw audi scene and with that said I dont want any of you old heads to judge us new guys bc majority of my generation is filled with speed heads just wanting to go fast or be cool for the ladys. Ive been to only a few get to gethers but I definitely feel like we dont get any opertunity to show some of us do have brains. Ivw owned two cars and Im proud to say they were both Volkswagens. All im saying is its gonna turn into whatever it is gonna turn into now if you guys with 10, 20, 30 years+ under your belts give us new guys a chance to prove our selfs or not it up to you... not all of us young kids are here to mess it up. I notice every audi and Volkswagen the. Drives past me. If I wave depends on other things.. today I
> Beeped at a mark 2 cabrio just because I love the look!
> 
> Sorry for the bad english im at work 2nt shift leaves not much time to work on my mark 4
> ...


 Sounds like they missed fast n furious by 12 years


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Baconboner said:


> Sounds like they missed fast n furious by 12 years


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bblack_mk4 (Sep 23, 2012)

I dont get it. Whats that suppose to mean...:what:

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

DasCC said:


> Most ppl driving VWs are old.
> 
> 
> So true, I mean my car is nowhere as modded as other enthusiasts but I try to make mine my own and the younger crowd doesn't even notice and the only ppl that do are 60 or 70 years old.
> ...


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Bblack_mk4 said:


> I dont get it. Whats that suppose to mean...:what:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


 Seriously?? Race, speed = fast n furious

Sent from my cellular

Follow me on Instagram: europeein


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I guess some of you could call me old.........I'm 53, and grew up with the original air-cooled cooled Beetles. Back in the day, owners of these cars were just like owners of boats and motorcycles. Everyone would wave. I switched to modern Bugs about 4 years ago, and try to wave at other New Beetle/21st Century Beetle drivers. Maybe 5-10% wave back, while the other 90-95% either ignore it or give me a look like "Who the hell are you?" 

Sad as this is, I believe it's because far too many water-cooled Beetle drivers regard their cars as nothing special, just basic transportation. They fail to realize that the front-engined, FWD Bugs of 1998 onward are a logical and evolutionary continuation of a classic icon. In a decade or two, water-cooled Bugs will overtake the old air-cooled models at VW shows, and only then will these people figure out why guys like me waved.  

Also, as far as those into other VW models, like Golfs/Jettas, etc, far too many young people feel they have to have $10,000 of mods and won't give a factory stock VW the time of day. Again, what they don't seem to comprehend is the fact that somebody's clean stock MkIV, as an example, will be a vintage, collectible VW in 2030.


----------



## brian2668 (Jan 30, 2005)

*ok*

todays young guys are diffrent and i hope the vw and audi seen does not change for the dead end .
I think its up to us older heads that have been in the seen to set the rules lolol


----------



## brian2668 (Jan 30, 2005)

*ok*



oscar563 said:


> DasCC said:
> 
> 
> > Most ppl driving VWs are old.
> ...


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

PSU said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> It seems to be a big 'competition' anymore.





The irony in this post is ridiculous.


You are as big of an attention whore, as they come.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

BarryV said:


> The irony in this post is ridiculous.
> 
> You are as big of an attention whore, as they come.


Wah wah wah. Cry me a river. 

... and your use of punctuation in that second statement is ridiculous.


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

BarryV said:


> You are as big of an attention whore, as they come.


This is such a fascinating statement. Hmm.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

BTW... nice pose, bro.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

AWhiteRabbit said:


> This is such a fascinating statement. Hmm.


He has that tough guy pose. Don't mess with him! :wave:


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

PSU said:


> He has that tough guy pose. Don't mess with him! :wave:


I would never mess with a guy who purchases khaki shorts from Old Navy :facepalm:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

AWhiteRabbit said:


> I would never mess with a guy who purchases khaki shorts from Old Navy :facepalm:


LOL.

It's not how you stand by your car...


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

PSU said:


> LOL.
> 
> It's not how you stand by your car...


In his case, it's probably not how you drive it either.

Too fast, too furious!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

AWhiteRabbit said:


> In his case, it's probably not how you drive it either.
> 
> Too fast, too furious!


What's funny is how he called me out in a thread about how owners are not friendly to each other anymore... I'm one of the most approachable people on this forum. :facepalm:

Jealousy is a horrible thing.

This one is for you Mr. Barry:



Since you only live a state away, I'll make sure to wave or throw you the V if I see you buddy.


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

PSU said:


> What's funny is how he called me out in a thread about how owners are not friendly to each other anymore... I'm one of the most approachable people on this forum. :facepalm:
> 
> Jealousy is a horrible thing.
> 
> ...


Very ironic. I believe the previous posts were about unfriendly members of the community and teenagers. I'm not sure where the topic of attention-seeking came into play. I don't consider 28 year olds who work hard for the things that they have to be "attention whores." But everyone has an opinion :beer:


----------



## Das Schnurrbart (Feb 22, 2012)

Sadly I would venture to say that most of the people buying VW's today are buying one for the first time and don't have much intention of staying with the brand. They are coming from Honda, Nissan et al. on their way to the obligatory BMW. :beer:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

GliGirlDriver said:


> :laugh::thumbup:
> 
> I used to get offended and pissed when people would throw me 2 middle fingers..it happened often and I often gave them the finger back...
> 
> then it hit me :laugh:


I laughed my ass off when I saw your little mirror logo. The fact that it's pink is even more hilarious. Thanks, I needed that! 

More on point, I received a nice thumbs-up from a car full kids on the way back from the dealership. Felt pretty good actually, and for a moment I thought I was back in SoCal. I’m as old as dirt but back in the 60s and 70s owning a Dub was like’ the coolest thing on wheels. 

Okay, there was the other group of muscle car folks but that was in a different class. We co-existed at peace on the boulevards and the boardwalks, and life was good. 

Conversely, today our culture has produced a lot of home grown snot-nosed a**holes. ‘Change we can believe in’.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Das Schnurrbart said:


> Sadly I would venture to say that most of the people buying VW's today are buying one for the first time and don't have much intention of staying with the brand. They are coming from Honda, Nissan et al. on their way to the obligatory BMW. :beer:


Reminds me of..well me...when I was in the UK had Mazdas, BMW's, Mercs and now the Rocco. Very happy with my final decision and wont dare move away


----------



## Genuratuh (Dec 20, 2012)

I get a lot of love back when i throw the v, unless the car is modded you wont usually get love back


----------



## GeoffD (Aug 13, 2001)

My 2001 MK IV GTI (red) was totally invisible. My 2007 Fahrenheit has always gotten waves and comments.


----------



## ValidUsername (Mar 29, 2012)

I haven't been around long enough to know what the scene of the old days was but I can agree that things have too competitive of a feeling these days. I throw the V to other modded VWs and whatnot and get the love back, but in some other ways the spirit is definitely competitive. I kinda don't like when someone introduces themselves on the vortex and posts up a pic of their usually brand new stock VW and the first comment is "NEEDS MORE LOWWW" we all know lowering is the Vdub community's thing, can't we just be happy for our new peeps with their car and talk lowering all in good time, etc? Just my thoughts anyways.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Some of us like VWs as they come from the factory, and keeping them stock is also a lot cheaper! Whenever someone asks me if I intend to lower my Beetle, my reply is, "Why?"


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

Pretty much these young cats these days fell into the scene of the Fast & Furious! Or should I say Slow & Curious :laugh: In my neck of the woods, from what I see are slammed MKIV's, MKV's probably on Airbags. But at the end of the day I do receive a :thumbup: and I return with a :thumbup: They will probably be in my shoes stating the same thing lol. But by then Volkswagen might have implemented some sort of futuristic feature to the car :rocket: 

And also to PSU! Great fellow Volkswagen R32 brethren!!:thumbup: 

Lets all get along and give each other a big :hug:


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

vwmonkey14 said:


> I was going to write this same post! I see the same 3-4 guys every day on my way to work. I wave to them all. Granted my Rabbit isnt as "cool" as the rest (seibon boser hood, 2" springs ,magnaflow, 20% windows, Injen intake, C2 tune) but only one waves everytime! the rest just stare like I have 3 heads. I ve had other customs before lowrider s10 and such and would get the waves all the time. This hipster movement seems to be pushing the scene the wrong way. I got a thumbs down the other night from a passenger in MKVi GTI. Wanted to get out and beat him with his skinny jeans.


 As an owner of a MKVi Jetta (2.0 TSI - stock everything but FREAKY fast) who has received similar looks from a MKVi GTI - albeit as he was receding in my rearview. This particular d-bag raced to catch up - and pulled me over as he was SURE I flipped him off. 

Ready for the KARMA?

I am a 6'3", 270 lb former Marine - I waited until he had cleared my deck lid, still yelling for me to get out of the car for an @$$ whipping. When I opened the door and stepped out, he LITERALLY squeaked like a little girl - NOW talking about how he just wanted to pull me over to see what was under the hood that allowed me to smoke him and apologizing profusely if he had scared my son - who he then saw in the car and was still in the passengers seat. Well - my son is a solid 4 inches and 30 lbs bigger than me. When he got out the dude literally stuttered for 7 to 10 seconds before SPRINTING to his car to exit as quickly as he could. 

Now, if he would shifted like that when we left the light - he MIGHT have beat me the first time!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD4


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

That's funny! lol. Thanks for serving (where's the salute icon...) 

I'm 36 and have owned some 40+ VW's. Different ones definitely recieve different attention from other VW owners. My current daily is a 93 Eurovan my wife and I picked up to haul youth group kids around in. Only other van owners notice it. 

But I honestly think VW brought a lot of the attitude and scene stuff upon themselves. 
Remember the MK3 commercials?? 
"you can tell by the shine in their day time running lights, that these are happy cars". 
They were fun and friendly. 
Then the Mk4 commercials came out. And all of the sudden some German Dr. came on the scene and started mocking other peoples cars. Even destroying them! 

Hasn't been the same since. 
Even though the commercials have returned to being cute/ funny. 

my 2 cents.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

fiftysomething said:


> I guess some of you could call me old.........I'm 53, and grew up with the original air-cooled cooled Beetles. Back in the day, owners of these cars were just like owners of boats and motorcycles. Everyone would wave. I switched to modern Bugs about 4 years ago, and try to wave at other New Beetle/21st Century Beetle drivers. Maybe 5-10% wave back, while the other 90-95% either ignore it or give me a look like "Who the hell are you?"
> 
> Sad as this is, I believe it's because far too many water-cooled Beetle drivers regard their cars as nothing special, just basic transportation. They fail to realize that the front-engined, FWD Bugs of 1998 onward are a logical and evolutionary continuation of a classic icon. In a decade or two, water-cooled Bugs will overtake the old air-cooled models at VW shows, and only then will these people figure out why guys like me waved.
> 
> Also, as far as those into other VW models, like Golfs/Jettas, etc, far too many young people feel they have to have $10,000 of mods and won't give a factory stock VW the time of day. Again, what they don't seem to comprehend is the fact that somebody's clean stock MkIV, as an example, will be a vintage, collectible VW in 2030.


 So true :thumbup: 

I am 41 and have noticed a difference over the years. I remeber when people used to wave or would be cool and talk about cars. Now you do have to have to have a slammed car and be a wheel whore for anyone to give a car the time of day. Its almost more about the aftermarket then about the cars. Most of these people whore their cars out to get an ego boost. 
Also there is a lot of hate. There are times when I get road rage from other VW drivers or they want to race me. I have no desire to do either and just keep to myself. I don't care if I have the fastest car out there and enjoy my car stock. 
I do miss the days of owning Triumphs and a BMW 2002. People with those cars would wave and were generally very enthusiastic about the cars. They I guess a much more mature crowd.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Amen. :thumbup:


----------



## GTFORZA (May 6, 2009)

So I know how you guys feel. When I was in the Air Force. I took trips out to OKC all the time just to hang out withall the vw guys. The only time they ever wanted me to floor it was to blow smoke in my tdi. Everyone knew each other and loved each others cars. didn't matter if it was a bone stock mk5 or a slammed rusty jetta coupe na diesel. Now I'm back in alabama all the kids with volkswagens want to talk crap about my perfect mk1 and want to show me how slow it is. I know It's slow but hey, I get 50mpg and it and power is in works but still. It doesn't matter. Cars should bring people together for a good time not to be tools.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice Jetta, and I would vote for that in a show! 

I'm glad to see I'm not alone when it comes to stock VWs. Since I'm a water-cooled Beetle guy, I decided to go to an all water-cooled VW show and felt very out-of-place. Everyone was about 25 and had slammed Jettas, GTIs, Golfs, Audis, etc with wheels and stereo systems that probably cost more than I paid for my whole car, a stock 2000 New Beetle I purchased for $6995. I had the only New Beetle there, so I got a trophy by default.......:

If someone wants to mod their VW, I don't have any problems, but there are far too few people at VW events that appreciate the cars as they were intended to be. To me, a well-maintained stock Jetta, basic Golf /Rabbit, New Beetle, or even a Passat station wagon is just as worthy of a trophy as that '52 Split Window, 23-window Bus, or a slammed GTI that has $15,000 of mods.


----------



## ValidUsername (Mar 29, 2012)

Along the lines of stock VW's, I bought mine at 16 and knew I wanted to do stuff with it, but being wholly unfamiliar with the way things work I sort of built it backwards, did the grill and taillights and whatnot before any wheels or suspension, it has wheels now but is still on the stock ride height. I know what y'all mean though, I've been to some hangouts and meetups where any car with wheel gap is definitely odd man out. Hell, there are vdub forums out there that made me feel like a bad person for not being MAD LOW and all stanced out lol. It's crazy, that's for sure. I live down a dirt road and I'm on a college budget, sue me :laugh:


----------



## farris (Feb 3, 2012)

GTFORZA said:


> So I know how you guys feel. ]


:thumbup: glad to see another AF vet Mk1 Jetta owner in AL, I dont get too many waves from the VW owners in Auburn either. Most around here view them as commuters that mom and dad bought them for school.


----------



## stevegmu (Jul 25, 2011)

Not long ago at a gas station, an older gentleman asked how I liked my car, and if it got good fuel economy. I told him I loved it, and for its size, the mileage isn't great. Not sure if he was in the market for an MK3, or thought it was a new model.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

vr6fanatic said:


> And also to PSU! Great fellow Volkswagen R32 brethren!!:thumbup:
> 
> Lets all get along and give each other a big :hug:


All in good fun, brother. 

I typically just wave if I see that the car has stuff done to it. 

Everyone drives a VW anymore but 80% of the owners are family people with no interest in cars. :laugh:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Your last sentence is very true, and my mission is to change this mindset. Back in the day, when every other person had an air-cooled Beetle, there were still VW shows with bone-stock models on display, and even those who weren't into the whole scene (family people) would still wave at other owners, like boaters and motorcyclists do today. 

I know I'm a rare bird, but despite the fact that Das Auto is the only current VW magazine I read, I'm just as much an enthusiast as anyone who slams their cars with tons of mods or meticulously restores their classic air-cooled models to original condition. I just do this with New Beetles, and would love to see more "regular" Jetta, Passat, Golf, GTI, etc owners do the same.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

GTFORZA said:


> So I know how you guys feel. When I was in the Air Force. I took trips out to OKC all the time just to hang out withall the vw guys. The only time they ever wanted me to floor it was to blow smoke in my tdi. Everyone knew each other and loved each others cars. didn't matter if it was a bone stock mk5 or a slammed rusty jetta coupe na diesel. Now I'm back in alabama all the kids with volkswagens want to talk crap about my perfect mk1 and want to show me how slow it is. I know It's slow but hey, I get 50mpg and it and power is in works but still. It doesn't matter. Cars should bring people together for a good time not to be tools.


Very nice Jetta. We have an '84 TD ourselves and freaking love it. We're a VW house for sure...all 3 cars are VWs. But we do what we want with them, not what everyone wants us to do. Our TD, we completely rebuilt the motor and did a few little upgrades (Giles pump, bigger exhaust, coils), but we kept the T3 (though rebuilt as well). People think we're nuts. But there are very few of these cars around. We want to keep it OEM/OEM+. My GTI is staying at the height it is (though it is lowered from the factory since its a 20th). The TDI is the "beater". Trip car. Not getting lowered. 

We have a pretty good group of VW owners around here though. For the most part, everyone appreciates everyone's ride for what it is. We are all VW lovers, and that's whats most important. I used to drive a 2.0 New Beetle. There was never any hate. Light jabs maybe, but I can sling 'em right back :laugh: And it was honestly all in good fun. Though being a chick that can drive manual probably helps my case  And add rebuilding that TD into my repertoire as well...which I had a blast doing. 

Here is is our little Jetta:


----------



## GTFORZA (May 6, 2009)

Rockerchick said:


> Very nice Jetta. We have an '84 TD ourselves and freaking love it. We're a VW house for sure...all 3 cars are VWs. But we do what we want with them, not what everyone wants us to do. Our TD, we completely rebuilt the motor and did a few little upgrades (Giles pump, bigger exhaust, coils), but we kept the T3 (though rebuilt as well). People think we're nuts. But there are very few of these cars around. We want to keep it OEM/OEM+. My GTI is staying at the height it is (though it is lowered from the factory since its a 20th). The TDI is the "beater". Trip car. Not getting lowered.
> 
> We have a pretty good group of VW owners around here though. For the most part, everyone appreciates everyone's ride for what it is. We are all VW lovers, and that's whats most important. I used to drive a 2.0 New Beetle. There was never any hate. Light jabs maybe, but I can sling 'em right back :laugh: And it was honestly all in good fun. Though being a chick that can drive manual probably helps my case  And add rebuilding that TD into my repertoire as well...which I had a blast doing.
> 
> Here is is our little Jetta:


Oh my goodness I just fell in love with your car.I ordered hr sport springs, Koni yellows, some 15x6.5 OZ SuperTurismo gt wheels, tt downpipe, tt exhaust, m-pump parts, and some misc brake upgrades. I want it to look stock except for the wheels so I know how you feel.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Haha. Don't let this picture fool you...the paint is in need of some serious help. Hopefully next year...


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

fiftysomething said:


> Some of us like VWs as they come from the factory, and keeping them stock is also a lot cheaper! Whenever someone asks me if I intend to lower my Beetle, my reply is, "Why?"


I got the same question when the Scirocco hit US shores.....my response is always


"I don't need to make the car different because it was already built that way for me"


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

UKScirocco_1983 said:


> I got the same question when the Scirocco hit US shores.....my response is always
> 
> 
> "I don't need to make the car different because it was already built that way for me"


Exactly. :thumbup:

I buy cars because I like them the way they already are. In the case of those who buy Volkswagens and then invest another 15-20K in mods, why don't they just get a car that costs 15-20K more to begin with, one that already has more horsepower, fancier wheels, top-of-the-line suspension?


----------



## JimAndrew (Mar 28, 2013)

appears to be to me like you stay around a lot of d-bags. i really don't proper care if anyone generating a vw nods or surf. when i m in the jetta no one realises. when i m in the scirocco, more individuals observe but then its only individuals in a perfectly modded shape . . . . .


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

fiftysomething said:


> Exactly. :thumbup:
> 
> I buy cars because I like them the way they already are. In the case of those who buy Volkswagens and then invest another 15-20K in mods, why don't they just get a car that costs 15-20K more to begin with, one that already has more horsepower, fancier wheels, top-of-the-line suspension?


:facepalm:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

71camaro said:


> :facepalm:


Whatever...... To me, modifying a car is like meeting someone special and then making them ungergo cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

A PS, and to reiterate: Some of us like a specific car because we have fond memories of them when we grew up. In my case, it was air-cooled Beetles. Later, I switched to water-cooled Beetles. Just because I couldn't care less about 0-60 times or how low I can place the suspension or how loud my exhaust sounds doesn't make people like me any less of an enthusiast than some 22-year-old kid with a slammed GTI, Audi A4, or whatever. In fact, I have the mechanical aptitude of a mentally-challenged gerbil and pay the dealership to do necessary work. I don't even know what coilovers or Eibach springs are. I don't know how chips work nor do I care, and I have no interest in spending as much for wheels as the car itself cost. A factory AM/FM radio and CD player is perfectly adequate, too. My idea of modifying is getting a steering wheel cover from Wal mart for 10 bucks or buying a dash cover to conceal scratches.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Rockerchick said:


> Very nice Jetta. We have an '84 TD ourselves and freaking love it. We're a VW house for sure...all 3 cars are VWs. But we do what we want with them, not what everyone wants us to do. Our TD, we completely rebuilt the motor and did a few little upgrades (Giles pump, bigger exhaust, coils), but we kept the T3 (though rebuilt as well). People think we're nuts. But there are very few of these cars around. We want to keep it OEM/OEM+. My GTI is staying at the height it is (though it is lowered from the factory since its a 20th). The TDI is the "beater". Trip car. Not getting lowered.
> 
> We have a pretty good group of VW owners around here though. For the most part, everyone appreciates everyone's ride for what it is. We are all VW lovers, and that's whats most important. I used to drive a 2.0 New Beetle. There was never any hate. Light jabs maybe, but I can sling 'em right back :laugh: And it was honestly all in good fun. Though being a chick that can drive manual probably helps my case  And add rebuilding that TD into my repertoire as well...which I had a blast doing.
> 
> Here is is our little Jetta:


Well said and this is how it should be :thumbup:

I love OEM+ and maybe I'm being a little bias. I feel changing a car into something completely different defeats the whole purpose in buying it in the first place IMO. I love the way VWs drive. I even loved my old slow 82 MkI jetta diesel w/ 50 bhp stock.

Love this jetta BTW :thumbup:


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

So some like leaving their cars as they off the line and some of us like to modify them to our own personal liking (OEM+, extreme or whatever).

But we can't compare ppl to cars. Or modifying cars to plastic surgery. Ppl you meet you either like, dislike or dgaf and that is it, you do not own them to demand plastic surgery (typically ). However a lot of us (even the guys that do not modify cars) do modify some of our possessions like our houses for example....we paint them inside and out, build additions, do upgrades, etc.

I for example, like modifying my cars to OEM+, but that DOES include the expensive oversize OEM wheels for appearance, coilovers for a better looking stance and improved handling, changing the exhaust for better sound and performance, swapping my tasteless OEM 4-spoke VW mk3 Jetta steering wheel with an awesome OEM 3-spoke audi s-line steering wheel to make me feel happy.

So lets leave this as a matter of personal taste & preference.....


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I agree. I just get ruffled feathers when someone says that anyone who chooses to leave their cars totally stock is "boring."


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

fiftysomething said:


> Exactly. :thumbup:
> 
> I buy cars because I like them the way they already are. In the case of those who buy Volkswagens and then invest another 15-20K in mods, why don't they just get a car that costs 15-20K more to begin with, one that already has more horsepower, fancier wheels, top-of-the-line suspension?


I take it like this......

The car was built to a standard. It works and it was built to do just that. I don't down modifying or anything...but here in Texas, I see raised trucks and KNOW the axles aren't working as they should. Im all about some BBS or ATS cups but to "slam" it is too much for me. By the way, Im 21, so Im not an old rag to just down it. 

I use the Scirocco as a daily driver...so the easier it is to drive, the more I'll enjoy it. :laugh:


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

bubbleman66 said:


> i've been owning vw's since '82 & i've never initiated a wave to other vw driver's, but i will wave back if waved to. i'm the same way on my motorcycle. coming from larger cities where there are tons of dubs, i would be waving all day.


Yeah, same here, I'd wave back no prob, but don't think most ppl wave around my town ... I could be wrong, I just got the car so I'll find out I guess.


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

fiftysomething said:


> I agree. I just get ruffled feathers when someone says that anyone who chooses to leave their cars totally stock is "boring."


Boring is a relative term my friend. A matter of opinion. I like a lot of different kind of cars and dislike some others. But I LOVE OEM+ cars!

Have a couple of :beer::beer:

I did over the weekend lol :thumbup:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I think it also matters on the quality of execution of mods, etc. I want it to be obvious that the car is cared for. I'd rather see a cleanly modded car than a busted up stock ride that was neglected. But modding can be pretty cheap/poorly done/tasteless. 

For me, it all depends on the car itself. There are some modded cars that I absolutely love. Some I hate.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

AWhiteRabbit said:


> I would never mess with a guy who purchases khaki shorts from Old Navy :facepalm:



Old Navy cargo shorts are comfortable as **** bro.


----------



## UKScirocco_1983 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rockerchick said:


> I think it also matters on the quality of execution of mods, etc. I want it to be obvious that the car is cared for. I'd rather see a cleanly modded car than a busted up stock ride that was neglected. But modding can be pretty cheap/poorly done/tasteless.
> 
> For me, it all depends on the car itself. There are some modded cars that I absolutely love. Some I hate.


That's why I wont do mods. Because, tbh, I don't focus or follow whats considered tasteful. And rather than test what is or isn't, I'll just take my OEM Scirocco


----------



## vwmonkey14 (Feb 29, 2012)

Driving home from work the other night I noticed a mildly modded MK3 GTI with hood up on other side of the road, I turned around and offered assistance. Owner declined saying tow truck was on the way. As I was walking away he stated world needed more people like me... As I told my wife later if it was another car brand I probably wouldn't have stopped, so is not like I was a good Samaritan, but it makes me think of the times I have broken down with no one ever offering assistance. Even a few weeks ago in a parking garage I left my lights on, and needed a jump no one had the "time" to help. Times are changing everyone thinks about themselves, everything is a competition no one stops to help, hold a door, wave at a driver, smile. Just rambling now think I need to start doing drugs again and stop caring


----------



## mk6DS (Apr 2, 2013)

UKS- That's one way to approach the game...not my personal taste however.


----------

